# Silicon Oasis - live there or commute to?



## SunshineAhoy (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Might be taking up a job offer working for a business based in Silicon Oasis, starting in June. I have the option of free accomodation (1 bed apt) in Silicon Oasis (which I guess is where most of my colleagues will be) or a housing allowance. 

Just wondering what anyone's thoughts would be about living and working in Silicon Oasis vs. commuting there from somewhere more central in Dubai.

For example what might the commute time be to Silicon Oasis from say somewhere like Jumeirah? 

Are there things to do in DSO, I have read there is a gym, any further info?
Restaurants/ Bars?

How much might a taxi cost back from a night in Dubai back to Silcion Oasis?

Any thoughts welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi there,

We've just arrived in Dubai (Me + wife & 2 young children). Silicon Oasis is on our menu of places to live, and having visited a couple of times, our impression is that it's very much unfinished and more a suburban residential area crossed with an enterprise park.

If you are a single guy on your own looking for nighlife, I would say live elsewhere. Commute time would be around 45 minutes based on our journeys there and back either from the Bur Dubai area or Jumeirah.

Happy for those with more experience to say otherwise, but that's our impression at this stage.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

You will have a very quiet life living in Silicon Oasis. Better to stay more centrally if that isn't for you. 45 minutes sounds too much for the trip from Jumeirah or Bur Dubai. 30 minutes max I'd think. Cost would, at a guess, be around AED 70-80.


----------



## Amtmann (May 9, 2012)

Hi folks. Hope it's OK to bump this thread rather than start a new one.

I have been offered a position by an IT company in Dubai. Initially I thought I'd be working near Palm Jumeira, which sounded cool. But last Thursday they told me that actually, I'd be working and living in Silicon Oasis. 

The last post in this thread was made over a year ago. Has Silicon Oasis changed much since then?

I'm 29, European, and if I move to Dubai, I want to enjoy the ex-pat scene and meet lots of new and interesting people. If I live and work in Silicon Oasis, will I be cut off from everyone? 

What are the public transport links to Dubai City Center like? 

Are the apartments there new, well-built, and do they come with a gym and pool?

Must admit, my excitement at my move to Dubai has been severely deflated since I found out I won't be based near Jameira.


----------

